# which channel ICC champions trophy 2013?



## billu (Jan 28, 2013)

I am in US and have the dish world Roku player with hindi mega package with willow cricket, TEN sports and Neo but none of them have teasers for champions trophy cricket 2013 which starts next week. Does anyone know which channel will broadcast ICC Champions trophy cricket 2013 in US? thanks


----------



## wolvesjohnblack (Jan 25, 2008)

espn3.com


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

billu said:


> I am in US and have the dish world Roku player with hindi mega package with willow cricket, TEN sports and Neo but none of them have teasers for champions trophy cricket 2013 which starts next week. Does anyone know which channel will broadcast ICC Champions trophy cricket 2013 in US? thanks


You can save that question for 2015. Right now all ICC tournaments are on espn3 online only. You can follow my thread International Cricket 2013-14 page 1 for the latest updates.


----------

